# Suprise!((*UPDATED* BABY PICS!!))



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

WELL, I adopted a beautiful rattie 10 days ago and I feel like I've had her forever now. A few days after bringing her home I noticed that she was showing a lot of signs of pregnancy.......geeze. Well, in these days my mischief has grown to 5 beautiful ratties. Serena, Blair, Jenny, Delilah, and Kidah. ANYWAYS, I've been watching Serena closely, feeding her nutritiously, and watching for more signs. I seperated her from the group and put her in a nursery cage away from the rest and I've been keeping it as clean as possible aniticipating the arrival of the bubs. Well, today I opened the cage as usual, to allow her to come out and exercise if she wanted and usually she will, but today she didn't.......I gave her a treat and closed the cage, leaving her alone. And then, at 5:15, I checked her again and I heard squeaking! TINY BABY SQUEAKING!! I took yet another look and it looks like a small litter(her stomach didn't get big at all, but her bare nipples gave it aways hehe!) I counted 6 bubs, but I haven't taken them out.......I'm letting them spend time with mommy and hopefully I'll get them out tomorrow! I'M SO EXCITED, and yet uspet at the same time......I'm so happy about the bubs.....BUT MY CAMERA IS BROKEN! ARG! SO, I improvised and snapped a shot with my phone! It's not that great, but at least you can see Serena and a few bubs as she's nursing them! AWWWWWW!!! 

I'll use my sisters camera and take better picks when I bring them out tomorrow for the first time ^_____^ but for now, heres the pic!


----------



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Suprise!*

So cute!!!!

Definitely post new pictures!


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Suprise!*

awww, remember to post more piccies


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Suprise!*

I'll post new pics later today......I had them out right after I got home from school today but mama rat was really upset so I didn't take any new pics yet. I'll deff. post more later today though. All 6 babies made it through the night, and they all have good looking milk bands.....mama Serena has been nursing them CONSTANTLY hehe! Good Serena!! I tried sexing them and from what it looks like, I'm gonna say 4 girls and 2 boys =] BUT, the chances of me being right are.......not so good lol! I'm so excited about her bubs......you just have nooo idea<3

Brittany


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Suprise!*

They are soooo adorable! How many babies exactly? My girl Roxie had a litter of 12 on Saturday and they are already getting big and showing signs of markings and ear unfolding. *squee*


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Suprise!*

Awww, I only had half as many as you....Serena had 6 healthy bubs yesterday. I think there are 4 girls and 2 boys but ha, with my sexing skills its likely to come out the total opposite! XD


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Suprise!*

Ok, so I was finally able to use my sisters camera! WOOT!! GOOD PICS KINDA...=] Alright, I took some of mommy Serena because she needed it haha....wouldn't sit still though. When we first took out the bubs I gave her a cracker and she ran off and let me raid the nest, but the bubs were already fed and all 6 have good looking milk bands! YAY!! I tried sexing them again and still I think there are 4 girls and 2 boys.....my sis thinks so too....I guess we won't know for sure for a few days but I really think those are right haha! ANYWAYS, heres mama Serena









She was content for a while with her cracker =]









But she of course got pissed after a little while! I only posted this so you could see her pretty markings.....My sisters a better photographer than me lol!

AND NOW, here are the bubs!!










A pile of babies.....just half a dozen =D









I'm thinking, 4 girls and 2 boys.........hopefully I'm right!









The boys(I took the pic while my sister held them, because her hands are warmer than mine!! XP )









The girls.....and again modeling sisters hands =]









The bunch all together again! Just 1 day old! Girls on bottom and boys on top......


Hope you liked em! I'll be taking pics daily so I can watch em grow^______^

Brittany


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Suprise!((NEW BABY PICS!!))*

Oh I can't wait to see all the pictures! They are so cute!


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Suprise!((NEW BABY PICS!!))*

Awww they are so cute! I miss the little eepers I had while back, there was 14 total  5 boys still live here with me .. my little cuddle buddies <3 

Remember to take lotsa lotsa lotsa and lotsa piccies, pretty please!


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Suprise!((NEW BABY PICS!!))*

Awww, haha! No problem! I'm going to try to take pics of them daily so that I can make a 'growing up' chart so people can watch the bubs grow up from birth to the time they have to be seperated in a matter of seconds! Or maybe make it like, a ratty diary or something cute like that hehe! I'm so happy with the bubs! THE'RE SO CUTE AND SWEET <333


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Suprise!((NEW BABY PICS!!))*

Awh, look at them. And they have good milk bands. Serena's a good mama. Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Suprise!((NEW BABY PICS!!))*

So cute! And look at those lovely little milk bands, looks like Mom's doing a great job! But she probably appreciated a little "cracker and me" time!


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Suprise!((NEW BABY PICS!!))*

She is a great mama! She nurses them well and keeps them warm and happy! I wasn't able to take pics today because I had to work right after school and I couldn't find the camera XP......I'll snap a pic with my phone and then take better pics of their third day tomorrow.....BUT, I looked at them and it looks like 5 of the 6 are getting darker =]


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Suprise!((NEW BABY PICS!!))*

That's so exciting! I can't wait to see them all grown up. I hope some of them have a blaze like their momma (who is a very pretty rattie).


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Suprise!((NEW BABY PICS!!))*

I know, I absolutely LOVE Serenas blaze! That's why I made her face my avi<333 I'm hoping at least one of the 4 girls has her gorgeous blaze, BUT.....3 of the 4 girls are looking dark and one looks light......One of the boys looks like mama kind of......SHEESH, I want them to get bigger haha, but as soon as they are, Im gonna want them to shrink again XD


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Suprise!((NEW BABY PICS!!))*

Well, Sadly, one little guy didn't make it.......but I thought I'd post pics of the rest. I started naming them too. The boys are Cosmo and Bandit, but sadly, Bandit is the one who didn't make it ='[ I've only named one of the girls, because she's the only one I can actually tell apart from the others....At least until today when I found that one of the 3 un-named girls has white on the tip of her tail. I'm thinking of a name, but any suggestions are welcome! The Girl that I DID name is thelighter one of the bunch, and her name is Kiera. I'm sorry the pics are blurry....I had to use my phone again...










They're 3 days old in this pic.....Bandit is in it 









The last remaining boy, Cosmo









Little Kiera









4 days old today......Its blurry, but I thought it was cute how they all fell asleep on my tummy ^.^ Cuz it was nice and warm<33









Sadly now were down to 5, and here's the group.......one bub smaller


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

i demand more pix


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

more pix pweese!!!


----------

